# GA14 => GA16



## Pondo (Feb 21, 2008)

Good day all, I would appreciate the help of the community again, I bought a B14 sentra that came with a GA14DE motor, I am not interested in the GA14 want to try to get a minor upgrade *WITHOUT GOING SR20*

A friend of mine has a Carburetor GA16, which I'd love to use. I'm trying to source the ECCS intake manifold thingy common on NX1600's. I'm goin to do away with the top potion of the engine and use mine instead and keep the block. 

SO it leaves me with a few prob i wana iron out:-

1.Will It be a Perfect fit

2.Which Pistons do I use (ga14 or ga16)

3.Can I swap out the GA14 cams etc and use those in the GA16 or is carb internals different from the injector so it would be best to get aftermarket ones.

4. Would I be able to use my pumps (oil,power steerin etc) from the GA14 on the GA16

5. Would i need to change engine harness and the ECU (are the carb n injec ECU's the same?)

Basically what can I take from the Carb GA16 to put in my GA14 to get maximum results... After this operation would I be getting a true GA16 or more like GA15?

I want to stay GA but GA14 isnt working out for me I want the best of the GA's and stapped for cash to buy a whole GA16DE engine.

If this is successful can someone point me in the direction of minor upgrading like better cams, injectors so on so forth minor stuff to give it a lilttle more umph in the belly.

Any help will be appreciated


----------

